
We Are SpaceX Software Engineers - afshinmeh
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1853ap/we_are_spacex_software_engineers_we_launch/
======
nrki
Time is running out...

    
    
      [–] TheRealFroman 848 points 4 years ago
    
      I'd love to know when I can start packing my bags for mars ;)
    
          [–] spacexdevttySPACEX[S] 1638 points 4 years ago
    
          Give us 5-10 years.

~~~
godelski
Realistically I'd say a minimum of 10 years. From now.

------
zyngaro
I guess they also have a big hardware/FPGA division. I mean systems that
control the launcher vertical landing are most probably done in hardware.

------
godelski
While interesting, this AMA was from 4 years ago...

~~~
abepark
That makes sense! 4 years ago knockout was pretty popular and was often paired
with ASP.NET MVC 4

------
DCRichards
submitted 4 years ago * by spacexdevtty

